# making syrup



## willie09 (Oct 14, 2009)

This my first time on beesource beekeeping forum.I am from manitoba , canada.I'm new to bee keeping,I'm get my bees in 2 weeks and want to know if you make syrup with icing sugar or just plain white sugar


----------



## concrete-bees (Jun 20, 2009)

plain white table sugar - 

mix with warm water -

remember its 1:1 by Weight not Volume - so 8lbs water : 8lbs sugar


----------



## frysl (Mar 31, 2009)

Hello and welcome!
I have never known anyone to use anything other than just plain sugar for making syrup. I just buy the 5lb bags at the grocery.
Best of luck with the bees.
Steve


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome, the ratio of sugar to water is real critical or the bees will get fat.


----------



## willie09 (Oct 14, 2009)

My bee supply store sells icing sugar and regular sugar,whats icing sugar used for?


----------



## zzyzx (Apr 9, 2009)

Call Me stupid, but what do I mix in volume for a 1/1 mix or a 2/1 mix. I do not know what a liter of granulated sugar weighs. I think in the metric system. Thanks.


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

concrete-bees said:


> remember its 1:1 by Weight not Volume


Nah, it works either way. A pint of water is a pound and two cups of sugar weigh a pound.

And remember you're not making rocket fuel. It's not rocket science. The bees still benefit from either formula.

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------



## ArtD (Oct 21, 2009)

Use regular granulated sugar for your syrup. Icing sugar is used as a dusting to help control varroa mites.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Moved to Beekeeping 101
Ernie


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Good discussion............ But not here.... Take this
up in Beekeeping 101 or Bee Forum, etc.t:

Thanks


----------

